
How Edward Snowden’s encrypted insurance file might work - Libertatea
http://qz.com/97885/how-edward-snowdens-encrypted-insurance-file-might-work/
======
rvschuilenburg
I just figured he had a fail-safe somewhere that he has to check into every x
days. If he doesn't for a while the password gets e-mailed to a bunch of
people.

~~~
elmuchoprez
Agreed. It seems to me that with the methods discussed in this article, the
people with partial access could unite to unlock the data without Snowden's
consent.

